# LG CF181D LCOS Projector: Official Thread



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3216[/img] *LG CF181D SXRD Home Theater Projector*
*Specifications*
Imaging Technology: 0.6" SXRD (3)
Brightness/Lumens: 1800 ANSI
Native Resolution: 1920 x 1080 Pixels
Maximum Resolution: 1920x1080 Pixels
Viewable Size: 40.0 - 300.0 inches
Contrast Ratio: 35000:1
Lens Throw Ratio: 7.1 - 29.8 feet
Zoom: 1.80:1
Inputs: S-Video, Composite, Component, HDMI (2) 
Lamp Life: 3500 hours (low mode)
Noise Level: 27dB (standard mode) - 23dB (low mode)
Weight: 21.6 lbs.
MSRP: $2499



PJCentral Review  
CalculatorPro


----------

